# first time grower growing 100+ plants



## russla (Mar 8, 2008)

i live on a fairly good sized farm, 500+ acres.  I can think of at least 10-15 places off the top of my head that'll be ideal for growing weed and where nobody ever goes.

Basically, this is what i was thinking.  There's two large cornfrields that i can plant in, those don't get touched till late october, and the rest i figure i can spread out in patches of 2-10 plants throughout the woods on my land and obscure locations on other people's land.  

There's also some HUGE trees on my land and in the neighbouring forest.  Would it be possible to actually put some plants in those trees?  I'm physically fit and can climb like a monkey.  

Deer and other animals are a concern for me, there's a large population of white tailed deer where i live, and its a dairy farm so cows will have acess to some of the plants.  Anyone know if cows like weed?  lol

My friend is supplying me with clones but he lives 5 hours away from my house, so its a lengthy drive.  Does anyone have any tips for hiding plants in the car?  they'll probably be about 2-3 inches tall when i'm transporting them.  I'm gonna follow the speed limit and be as inconspicuous as possible, but theres always the risk that i'll be pulled over.

My main concern right now is getting the clones in the ground, and getting the weed harvested and back to the city to sell.  I'm fairly confident that once i get them in the ground there won't be too many problems.  It rains quite frequently where i live, and the soil is very fertile.  

Basically i was wondering how much work is this going to take?  I'm only now starting to look into planting and growing techniques so my knowledge is almost nil on the subject.  Is it gonna be possible for one or possibly two people to pull this off?  The locations i'm thinking of are all within 10 minute walks of driveable entry points. (not always roads, some field boundaries, etc)

Also, we get planes and sometimes choppers flying low over our land in the summer, looking for weed i assume.  Is there any way they would be able to sense the plants if they were concealed to the human eye?  like is there some kind of technology they use that can spot THC concentrations?  

Also, i'll be planting over 100 plants but they'll be all spread out, over my land and other people's.  Would it be possible to link me to all 100 plants without some kind of physical evidence?  What is the best way to make sure my hands are clean?

hmm what else...oh yeah, i live on a farm so we have access to a lot of cow manure, corn fertilizer, pesticides, stuff like that.  If any of that is of use let me know.  

I was thinking i'd plant all the clones in one night, and harvest all the plants in one night.  Is this realistic for one person and 100+ plants?  

Thanks for the feedback in advance, i'm really excited about this and can't wait to get started.  Danger + huge profit = one happy man, lol.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

Watch these, should give you an idea of what your getting into.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=brwndirtwarrior


----------



## russla (Mar 8, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Watch these, should give you an idea of what your getting into.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=brwndirtwarrior



sweet thanks.


----------



## Firepower (Mar 8, 2008)

over 100 plants!!  with that many plants you must be switching careers!1  LOL.. sounds like a lot of work even for 2 people.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> over 100 plants!!  with that many plants you must be switching careers!1  LOL.. sounds like a lot of work even for 2 people.



It's work, but its worth it.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 8, 2008)

Prepare yourself for the hardest work EVER.

Hope you have a strong back!

Pics? Ever? Interested.....


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

hey man welcome to the forum  Just to warn you not everyone here is happy about growing weed for financial gain. I'm not fussed - i cant moan as i dont grow it much so have to buy it 

Sounds manic tho!! wish I had land like that to grow on!! How many will you be transporting in the car? the boot/trunk is the only way to do it really.

Good luck with it all tho man!


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey man welcome to the forum  Just to warn you not everyone here is happy about growing weed for financial gain. I'm not fussed - i cant moan as i dont grow it much so have to buy it
> 
> Sounds manic tho!! wish I had land like that to grow on!! How many will you be transporting in the car? the boot/trunk is the only way to do it really.
> 
> Good luck with it all tho man!



Not every state has med laws and people have to get it from somewhere so whats wrong with people who grow to sell, med patients who are not recognised as so by their governments wouldn't have anything to toke.


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 8, 2008)

"There's also some HUGE trees on my land and in the neighbouring forest. Would it be possible to actually put some plants in those trees? I'm physically fit and can climb like a monkey."

I know there aren't any treetop grows here (yet) but I know there are some threads on treetop growing at rollitup.. search "treetop". I have some perfect trees for it at my house and am considering it too


----------



## russla (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks for the replies.  

i want to transport it all at once.  so one trip for the clones, and another for the bud.

I'm no stranger to hard work, i treeplanted, grew up on a farm, lift weights almost every day, etc, so i'm not worried about that.  time is more of an issue for me, and keeping it as inconspicuous as possible.  

for the selling part, well what can i say it's probably all gonna go directly to college students, who would get it some where anyways, so i really don't see anything morally wrong.  Better i get the money than the hell's angel's or whatever.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 8, 2008)

I too appreciate a good days hard work. 

...wish I could help. 

I don't exactly live somewhere were a outdoor grow is possible.

ENVIOUS.

**Sigh**


----------



## russla (Mar 8, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Prepare yourself for the hardest work EVER.
> 
> Hope you have a strong back!
> 
> Pics? Ever? Interested.....



yeah i'll take some pics for sure and post them up when i'm done.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Not every state has med laws and people have to get it from somewhere so whats wrong with people who grow to sell, med patients who are not recognised as so by their governments wouldn't have anything to toke.



I never said there was anything wrong with it, i even said that i cant talk as i buy it myself! Jus was warning him that some people on here are a bit tetchy about it tis all


----------



## Nova (Mar 10, 2008)

100+ plants? What for?

To me that is selfish, as well as a good way to get picked up for it. I dont know youre locale, but i know that most places have a limit, and none that i can recall are 100+.

I grow for myself, a few med-friends, and some simple vacation cash, thats it. I do however enjoy the hobby of growing MJ. Having said that, im not gonna try to grow 100 different strains at the same time....

Its been seen and proven, time and time and time again on this board about how people become selfish and greedy and grow more than they should, and then get suprised when they get busted for it. Ive even posted news articles of people in my locale gettin busted for it. If you wanna grow, grow smart! Growing 100+ is not smart IMO, its retarded. 

Grow Smart = Long time grows and overall profit
Grow Dumb = Short time growing, money spent on attorneys and doing jailtime

On top of how much of an attraction it will cause, not only to the deer, but to the people who hunt the deer. On top of the smell. On top of the LEO with IR, and some dumbshit teens gettin caught up in your property pluckin off your plants and get hurt and you gettin sued and some attorney bringing charges against you for them gettin hurt, and then whatever public prosecutor comes after you for growing in the first place. It all comes down to this....

If its legal to grow where you are from, then get legalized and support the rest of the legal growers, instead of a statistic that is used against us in politics and court. You can always grow in small quantities, so even if you do get busted, its not like the headlines are gonna say, "GUY GETS BUSTED WITH HALF-MILL WEED CROP!"

Just dont become another statistic that those of us who are trying to get legalized have to fight against. Think before you act!

Nova


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 10, 2008)

outdoorsman101 said:
			
		

> "There's also some HUGE trees on my land and in the neighbouring forest. Would it be possible to actually put some plants in those trees? I'm physically fit and can climb like a monkey."
> 
> I know there aren't any treetop grows here (yet) but I know there are some threads on treetop growing at rollitup.. search "treetop". I have some perfect trees for it at my house and am considering it too


 

       if you put them in trees they would get absoultley no light


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

A whole lot of Gorilla Grows are done in trees. Much harder and not so efficient but I have seen it done.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> 100+ plants? What for?



Check that U/A language soldier.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 10, 2008)

I have heard of many people growing it in evergreens before. Climb to the top of it with a 5 gallon bucket full of dirt and secure it there. A little bit of natural camoflauge and Viola! I did it one year and I had a hell of a time getting the pot i chose up there but it was worth it. I used a 20 gallon tub that me and a friend hauled 30 feet up an evergreen. Securing the tub up there was cake: it was getting the dirt 30 feet up the side of an evergreen tree that was hard! Me and my buddy managed to do it though and the two clones I put up there eventually grew to about 4 feet tall in the top of that tree. Got around 5 oz. off of that venture. Used to be a popular subject at overgrow.com. <<What happened to them anyways!?>> Well I see no problem with what you are doing. To each his own, I say. If you want to grow a million plants, nobody has any right to tell you otherwise. Freedom is guaranteed to everyone and everyone on this site has purchased mj from someone at some point and time. That makes them just as guilty right?? Either way, keep us posted on what you do and make sure to take some pics. Im curious. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2008)

Did anyone pay attention to the actual title of this topic? If not let me remind you....

"FIRST TIME GROWER growing 100+ plants"

If this was an experienced grower, id say lets see the results. I think however, most of you overlooked the fact it said first time grower. Im not one to see anyone waste money or do something stupid on the word or advice of someone else. So i said what i said with that in mind! 

It's obvious he has no idea what he is doing or getting himself in.....

Nova


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 11, 2008)

Hay there Russla and welcome to the group!
Yes I am one of those people that Moans when there some one growing for just Money !!!  

Just making money is what ur after then I think ur at the Wrong web site, I hate to see MJ being Abuse by Big growers!!!!!

Even if u have all that room and having that many plants in all those places off top of ur head, can get u in lots of trouble with te feds anyway and to be washed from the whole deal will be a Long process and besides what is all of this worth at the end .. Lots Of Money on ur part but those that had to buy it had to pay out the noise for it... 

Keep it simple and don't make MJ Look Bad.. 
I grow for myself and will help other to start there inside grow like many has help me here..


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

In many states, the laws go on how many plants they catch you with. 0-99 plants get you the same sentence. I say go for it my friend. Make sure to read up and gain some knowledge so you do in fact know what you're getting yourself into though. Managing 100+ plants even with two people, will be extremely hard if you actually spend the time and effort to grow and care for them throughout the growing season. If you simply plant them and come back once more to remove males, then the work is relatively simple. Either way, good luck and keep us posted. Take care and good luck.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 11, 2008)

Canna Man said:
			
		

> if you put them in trees they would get absoultley no light


Hi Dude, I'm not saying this to be mean but I've read a number of your posts and many times you throw some info (answer a post) as it's correct and your totally off the mark, don't answer a post just cause you may think that it's true, it's one thing to know and another to guess. You are not helping others or the forum by doing this and after a while nobody will talk to you. Growing in trees can be very successful and yes they will get light. The higher in the tree the better, trees grow because of light right? So something well placed in a tree is going to get plenty of light and it's very stealth. Peace out man and good luck, just think before you post, if you know that's cool cause it helps everybody


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 11, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> 100+ plants? What for?
> 
> To me that is selfish, as well as a good way to get picked up for it. I dont know youre locale, but i know that most places have a limit, and none that i can recall are 100+.
> 
> ...



In a lot of states, getting caught with anything under a set weight while growing will get a similar sentence.

I know someone in a non medical state and just because they don't have the laws don't mean they not medical users.  They grow their own and if they were caught with any amount upto 10lbs the punishment would be the same, he does also inform me though that there is also a tax evasion charge that goes with it though.

So 1 2 4 10 80 plants whatever who cares, I think the medical community needs to pull its head out of its *** and stop thinking its better than the rest of us without it.  Before you had laws you had to buy it somewhere just the same and if no one grew for personal profit you will still be smoking mexican dirt weed.  So be thankful for us bro cus we helped you get where you are, if it weren't for people like us you never would have even tried the good stuff.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 11, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> , he does also inform me though that there is also a tax evasion charge that goes with it though.
> 
> 
> This is what gets me  tax evasion !!  A person can go to jail for having a LB and sells and Not have tax evasion, But if some one is growing or selling large amount the law throw in Tax evasion and if it was a taxable thing, then it should be legal !!!
> ...


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2008)

If it is being sold, sold for profit. THAT is income. And taxable.I thinks that is where the evasion charges stem from. If you were growing and selling tomatoes for profit, THAT is taxable income. If you're selling junk for profit, same same.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 11, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> If it is being sold, sold for profit. THAT is income. And taxable.I thinks that is where the evasion charges stem from. If you were growing and selling tomatoes for profit, THAT is taxable income. If you're selling junk for profit, same same.


 
Ur right Hicks it is a income !! But the law will punish a person for making a income from selling MJ but Not from selling Junk or Tamatos and they still want that sells tax although and it doesn't matter if it legal or illegal.


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Ur right Hicks it is a income !! But the law will punish a person for making a income from selling MJ but Not from selling Junk or Tamatos and they still want that sells tax although and it doesn't matter if it legal or illegal.


NOT tru. Income is income, and according to the irs, should be reported and taxed. It doesn't matter WHAT you're selling.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Why don't you go ahead and start a few plants in those "secret" Locations and see how it goes. And how time consuming it is, so you can see what your getting yourself into. If you can do it no prob, sand no one i suspicions than slowly add moor. Or was this a one time thing?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 11, 2008)

some1 told me, that you can get just as much bud from 10 well looked after plants than 100 plants that have been rushed into. try it my friend, see how it goes. and tend the ground your useing with that cow POO (changed for THORN ) now, so has settled and isnt too fresh, if you plant into it while its still rotting then you may get root problems further into the grow.

why would you advertise the fact that you are selling the stuff, that wont give a good impression on members of this forum. its people like you who make it harder for us genuine personal growers. keep that to yourself and youll be helped alot more. 

keep your plants in small groups scattered amongst the land you have. tree tops? why when you have the ground space. maybe you could give it a shot though, as an experiment.

good luck and throw some photos up when you planted.

see you around 85C


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 11, 2008)

Outdoors is so easy anyone can do it, i don't see why everyone thinks it would be so hard.

It's not like the guy said this is what i'm doing, he asked what he would be getting himself in for.

Seems to be a lot of people telling him he won't do very well,I wonder where mankind would be if this was the general attitude of everyone.

What I say dude, is if you read up then I don't see any reason why you won't succeed.  It's going to be a whole load of work getting round all the plants to feed them regularly but apart from that nature should take care of most of the other needs and anything else  you should get reading up on.


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2008)

IMHO.. a smaller _"successfull"_ grow, would be and should be encouraged. Rather than sky high expectations and miserable failure. This site is about educating growers to be "self sufficient", not growing for profit. 
  If EVERYONE learned to supply themselves, the outragous prices of the black market would quickly dissipate. The crap brick weed wouldn't have a reason to even cross the border.  Commercial grows are the very thing that makes us all look like "big time dope dealers" in society's eyes. That is a stigma, if it were no longer, that all of us would benefit from.
  Commercial growers aren't doing ANYone any good, other than themselves. 
  What I'm seeing here, a med state, is growers going far beyond the "legal" limits, under the giuse that they are doing it for the med users. BUT.. the prices are rapeing those same med users, AND cast a negative reflection on those of us that DO live within the legal paremeters.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 11, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> IMHO.. a smaller _"successfull"_ grow, would be and should be encouraged. Rather than sky high expectations and miserable failure. This site is about educating growers to be "self sufficient", not growing for profit.
> If EVERYONE learned to supply themselves, the outragous prices of the black market would quickly dissipate. The crap brick weed wouldn't have a reason to even cross the border.  Commercial grows are the very thing that makes us all look like "big time dope dealers" in society's eyes. That is a stigma, that all of us would benefit from, if it were no longer.



I dunno, maybe i'm different from everyone else here, I think though thats society and governments put enough rules and suggestions on us that somewhere like this and what we believe in should be free thought and if you wanna help help, if not don't.

I'm not the guy to tell anyone they can or can't do anything nor encourage them to do something a set way, people should be allowed to make their own choices and succeed or fail from them.

If this thread had been used to let the guy know the dangers what kind of work it would be, how it feels to be doing it after 6 months or whatever then maybe he could have got the info to help him make his mind instead of a bunch of people saying you shouldn't do that because you don't know enough.


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2008)

> I dunno, maybe i'm different from everyone else here, I think though thats society and governments put enough rules and suggestions on us that somewhere like this and what we believe in should be free thought and if you wanna help help, if not don't.
> 
> I'm not the guy to tell anyone they can or can't do anything nor encourage them to do something a set way, people should be allowed to make their own choices and succeed or fail from them.


FREE thought is GOOD.. charging $300-$500 p/z to medical folks is NOT.. IMHO. The negative reactions, reflections that are stimulated by these _crooks_ has a negative effect on all of us.
  I never told him "he couldn't".. or "wasn't experienced or educated enough" to pull it off. In fact, I think _most_ of the posts were not trying to discourage him from growing, but simply offering sound advice(help) on attempting a huge grow, under less than ideal circumstancs. 
  Failure seldom induces enthusiasm.


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> In a lot of states, getting caught with anything under a set weight while growing will get a similar sentence.
> 
> I know someone in a non medical state and just because they don't have the laws don't mean they not medical users. They grow their own and if they were caught with any amount upto 10lbs the punishment would be the same, he does also inform me though that there is also a tax evasion charge that goes with it though.
> 
> So 1 2 4 10 80 plants whatever who cares, I think the medical community needs to pull its head out of its *** and stop thinking its better than the rest of us without it. Before you had laws you had to buy it somewhere just the same and if no one grew for personal profit you will still be smoking mexican dirt weed. So be thankful for us bro cus we helped you get where you are, if it weren't for people like us you never would have even tried the good stuff.


 
You're wrong my friend! Alot of laws in many different states have scalable penalties based on processed weight in possesion, and how elaborate of a setup you've got. 

For instance, if you get busted with 16 ounces, you will more than likely be subject to whatever county and possible state penalties there are. If you are peddling pounds of it, like something 100+ plants would produce, that would be a federal offense my friend, and is a whole different ball game as far as fine and conviction time. 

If they see you have a pretty elaborate setup, lights, climate controls, whole house turned into a grow area, etc....then that is planned thought in doing the crime, which would give a stiffer penalty. 

Legalized marijuana didnt get where its at because of people selling it, pffft! It got where its at after doctors and patients found a medicinal use for it and proposed legislation, and won. It had nothing to do with some homie standing on a corner pushing his bammer crap! 

You want me to be thankful for this crap?
http://www.kcra.com/news/9757753/detail.html

Are you kidding me? Do you think those guys are gonna get the same sentence as a highschooler bringin a couple grams to school?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2008)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> try it my friend, see how it goes. and tend the ground your useing with that cow sh*t now



Slightly off topic and no offense intended but I got a rollocking for adding a '*' into a swear word. It was a stronger word but all the same. I have noticed this in other posts that has also been overlooked by mods.

Keep it fair please mods.

On topic, there are some VERY valid points on this topic and I agree with bits of different peoples. Already enough people to comment here so i'll leave this one for the more knowledgeable outdoor growers


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 11, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> You're wrong my friend! Alot of laws in many different states have scalable penalties based on processed weight in possesion, and how elaborate of a setup you've got.



Did I say all states?  I think not i said a lot of states, just as you say a lot of states have scalable.

how can i be wrong, its fact, i can go on norml and see it, so before trying to make me look like an idiot go check your facts first.

Not all states are the same, i'm English and live in England and I understand that, how come you don't?


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 11, 2008)

Interesting thread...


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely a great thread with lots of people responding with their own opinions in the matter. I agree with some people on some things but disagree with some things said by those same people. 

I think that if you want to grow a large crop and make a little bit of money, then go for it. As I posted before, the laws in some states are the same whether you grow 10 plants or 90 plants. Its the same sentence when you're caught so whats the difference. 

Also, like I stated before, I guarantee that everyone on this site has purchased pot from someone at one time or another so we are all as guilty as the next when it comes to supporting the commercial sellers peddling their wares. 

I think that these growers are needed for the people that cant or just wont grow their own pot in the privacy of their own homes. Who would supply those people? Better them buy some good homegrown pot from someone here in the states than support the drug cartels that smuggle the crappy commercial pot over the border and flood the market here with cheap brown weed. Just my thoughts though. Take care all. Very interesting discussion.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Better them buy some good homegrown pot from someone here in the states than support the drug cartels that smuggle the crappy commercial pot over the border and flood the market here with cheap brown weed.



Sorry buddy but remember we're not ALL from the states here. I think a lot of the arguments here are forgetting that laws on MJ differ so much around the world. Touchy subject I know.

Thinking about what everyones said, here is my opinion (ya I know - i just can't stay away!!)..

This guy is a first time grower to yes I think he should start off with just a few plants, i'd say 10 tops that he can deal with himself with not too much hard work put in. You need to think about how much you will ahve to tend to these if you get any problems and then you have to find that time and explain to people around you where you've been.

Keep it low key to begin with and see how you get on. I'm a beginner only just starting my third grow but 2/3 plants was enough work for me in my first grow and I didn't even have a fulltime job then.

Lots to think about man, just dont rush into anything you can't cope with


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 11, 2008)

It's outdoor though, its not hard.

Light air movement environment is all taken care of.

If he gets a nice big pot and uses some quality soil then he will only have to water.

If he were starting 100 indoors and using multiple hps and hydroponic setup, sure i'd tell him he was mad, but outdoor isn't hard.

Anyone can do it.


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2008)

> gets a nice big pot and uses some quality soil then he will only have to water.


try a100 nice big pots,..and hundereds of yards of "quality soil".. and hundreds of gallons of water _weekly_...

I have many years of outdoor experience, and 100 plant would tax me seriously. There is more to growing OD pot, than dropping a seed in the ground and coming back in October.
  My long time experience has proven to me, that not "anyone" can do it. Not even "anyone' can grow one. let alone a field full.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 11, 2008)

100 plant requires an expensive initial investment: soil, fert, water. After that time and attention.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 11, 2008)

Edited myself...don't want bad feelings by anyone...


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Did I say all states? I think not i said a lot of states, just as you say a lot of states have scalable.
> 
> how can i be wrong, its fact, i can go on norml and see it, so before trying to make me look like an idiot go check your facts first.
> 
> Not all states are the same, i'm English and live in England and I understand that, how come you don't?


 
Awww how cute, he can read! What else does your little NORML site say kiddo? Go read some more....

In the USA, Marijuana is still a controlled substance, FEDERALLY! Federal laws trumps state and local laws! Which is why fighting against the negative image already cast on the drug, by people like you, is such a problem. All you care for is yourself and the little picture of your imputent life. Look at the bigger picture, look past yourself, Mj has scientificly proven medicinal uses. There are some who grow for themselves, for an actual medicinal need, and that need gets spoiled with little pests like yourself who just try to drag it down. 

Go read a book, maybe about your parliament, but dont confuse yourself anymore about knowing how the judicial system over here works and the laws that we have, just because you get some content off a little website, the whole story is not there!

Be gone with you! Fly away or something, you annoy me! 

Nova

p.s.

Sorry if offended anyone, but i cant stand people who LIVE SOMEWHERE ELSE thinking they have a right to say something about a locale THEY DONT LIVE IN!


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a free forum buddy, i'm allowed to have an opinion and if you don't like it, then i'm sorry your just going to have to deal with it.

Personally I don't know about ms or other actual real problems that people use marijuana for, all I do know is that there are a lot of people just using that as an excuse to get stoned.

Medical marijuana for most reasons it is used in the states is crooked, I have no belief in medical mj apart from maybe with ms.  I don't know haven't had it.

All I do know is that it doesn't cure any aches and pains i have, to use it for insomnia is an excuse to toke, i just don't believe in it, i think its a bunch of people that jumped on a bandwagon just to get stoned like the rest of us.


I pity you nova


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 11, 2008)

The amount of times i've seen someone on a forum ask people what to say so they can get their card.

It's all just a falsehood, the sooner these fakers stop jumping on the medical bandwagon, the sooner medical mj will be taken seriously


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 11, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> Awww how cute, he can read! What else does your little NORML site say kiddo? Go read some more....
> 
> In the USA, Marijuana is still a controlled substance, FEDERALLY! Federal laws trumps state and local laws! Which is why fighting against the negative image already cast on the drug, by people like you, is such a problem. All you care for is yourself and the little picture of your imputent life. Look at the bigger picture, look past yourself, Mj has scientificly proven medicinal uses. There are some who grow for themselves, for an actual medicinal need, and that need gets spoiled with little pests like yourself who just try to drag it down.
> 
> ...



Let's keep it somewhat civil...I do think WM made a lot of valid points and I live in the good ole USA...you can disagree but make your point, not point at someone...


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> The amount of times i've seen someone on a forum ask people what to say so they can get their card.
> 
> It's all just a falsehood, the sooner these fakers stop jumping on the medical bandwagon, the sooner medical mj will be taken seriously


 
You're right widow, this is a free forum, but there are people on here who do use it for other purposes other than just gettin stoned. There is nothing wrong with makin a buck off of it, i applaud it. My only problem with this 100+ grow, is the fact that he has never grown before and wants to set out on growing 100+, dont you see the idiocracy in that? If he were to grow the 100+, and a big IF i might add, what purpose would he have other than to just sell it, its obvious this thread wasnt started with the intent that he enjoys the growing of the plant as a hobby or has a need to grow for himself to help medicate himself. I personally, enjoy the hobby of growing plants, all plants, MJ just happens to be more challenging than your everyday garden variety tomato plant, so i enjoy the challenge. My need isnt demanding, a back ache here, a bad day at work, long day at school, the need to relax so i can resume normal activities at home. 

So what justifies your reasoning for getting stoned? You gotta have some type of reasoning for getting stoned, is your need any less than someone who say has severe back pain and uses it to relax? Doesn't smoking help you relax after a long day? If so, then youre a hippocrit for saying it has no med value, it had the med value to relax you, which to someone is better than taking a Zanex or a Vicodin, or even worse those Oxycotton that ive lost 3 friends to that are legal! If youre friend dont like their laws where they live, its on them to set in motion the right wheels to get it legalized. Otherwise, they can move to where it is....

Bottom line, is that staying in a small grow not only produces better quality, which you can sell for higher profit margins, but also allows you to not pollute society with bad stigma about MJ. Focus on the positive...

And dont pity me, i dont pity anyone, and dont recognize pity! Just be more open minded about things....

Nova


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> Awww how cute, he can read! What else does your little NORML site say kiddo? Go read some more....
> 
> In the USA, Marijuana is still a controlled substance, FEDERALLY! Federal laws trumps state and local laws! Which is why fighting against the negative image already cast on the drug, by people like you, is such a problem. All you care for is yourself and the little picture of your imputent life. Look at the bigger picture, look past yourself, Mj has scientificly proven medicinal uses. There are some who grow for themselves, for an actual medicinal need, and that need gets spoiled with little pests like yourself who just try to drag it down.
> 
> ...



Hey now..  we can all express our opinions without the attacks.
  Widow has made valid points, as have others. No need to be attempting to run ANYONE off. ..or trying to cause hurt. :hitchair:
  If there's any "runnin' off" to be done around here, I'll be doin' it Bobba-louie 
  I've been enjoying this discussion. WM and I didn't agree on all points, bu we managed to contradict each other without either of us feeling chastised.or offended. I hope


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2008)

*I would like to know how many med users here never smoked pot before they got their "condition" to smoke under the medical heading,*



i can genuinely say i never smoked pot before someone crashed into me in my truck. i am a medical user and will be one for the rest of my life. i do not take pain meds unless i HAVE to have them.

*thank god for MJ.*


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2008)

Please chill people. Also the swearing?


----------



## forget (Mar 11, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> In many states, the laws go on how many plants they catch you with. 0-99 plants get you the same sentence. I say go for it my friend. Make sure to read up and gain some knowledge so you do in fact know what you're getting yourself into though. Managing 100+ plants even with two people, will be extremely hard if you actually spend the time and effort to grow and care for them throughout the growing season. If you simply plant them and come back once more to remove males, then the work is relatively simple. Either way, good luck and keep us posted. Take care and good luck.


 

do you know how can you find out what the law is in a particular state? thanks


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 11, 2008)

Go to Norml and look up your state...
www.norml.com


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ He hit it right on the head. I fully agree with widowmaker. Outdoors is the easiest to grow because all you have to do is plant them, come back once to weed the males, and maybe 2-3 more times to determine when to harvest. Piece of cake if you have little time to mess with them too much. Nature will take care of the plants just fine. Im sure they will grow just fine without human interaction. Just my thoughts once again. Take care everyone.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry guys, I mentioned that someone else here was pointing fingers and was well repremanded for my own stupidity in doing the same. No hard feelings toward anyone, just got carried away a tad with my emotional response...my apologies...


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

This is definitely one interesting thread to read. Im glad it was started.

 There is no need for the attitudes and violence though. We are all different. We were raised different. We have different attitudes on what is "morally" right and wrong. There is no need to hurt peoples feelings by calling them out. Making a point is one thing, trying to belittle someone is quite another.

I would have to agree with widowmaker on the medical reasons to smoke pot. I could make up a hundred things that mj helps me with but they would all be bogus. I just like to get high. Thats it. No story to it. I just enjoy to get high and have a good time just like the next person. Most people are the same way. Dont get me wrong, Im sure there are a few people out there that actually smoke pot to deal with some sort of chronic pain but most arent. They are just people that enjoy to get high. 

As I stated before, someone has to grow the bud that the people who dont grow smoke up every year. Im sure there are many many smokers out there that dont actually grow their own personal stash. A few do but most wouldnt even know where to start. In my group of friends, me and one other friend grow mj. The rest buy their weed from the mugz that peddle the commercial pot that I would never touch. Better to buy some good homegrown nugs than waste money on that crap that floods the market from beyond the US borders...Just my two cents. I will definitely be watching this thread as it has turned out to be very interesting. Take care all.


----------



## SALTROCK (Mar 11, 2008)

IMO I believe that 70% of med lic holders are false claims of sickness just to smoke. And I can attest to two positive experiences with MJ, is it does relax me and makes me feel good and if I had a hangover it makes me feel alot better. But if I had a chest cold and smoked through the whole sickness it would take me along time to recover. Now I dont have any terminal sickness like cancer or any of the other sicknesses it supposedly helps.  I imagine it probably would help relieve the pain to some extent to make it tolerable. 

IMO these dispensaries are way over charging for MJ, I myself have purchased on the street many of times and for the quality of weed I was getting it was 50 an 1/8th, now for that same weed I pay 75-80 an 1/8th. I understand taxes and payroll and all that stuff, but these guys are making a killing. So if you have anyone to rip apart, I think it should be these dispensaries/legal drug houses and the government/state.  I mean for the most part these dispensaries are purchasing MJ from non-government growers, so to me that seems illegal .  

So before all you non-profit growers/lic med users start getting on your high horse and start ripping someone who wants to sell it for profit.  The fact of the matter is not everyone has the means to grow for personal purposes or obtain a med lic.  So where do they go? You should realize the growers prospective, he invested time, money, risk, so if he wants to make some money of it whether big or small he should be aloud to.  Cause it looks like weed is not going to be legal for a long time on the federal level so there is going to have to be growers who grow illegally for the demand if they want to make money for there time and effort I am all for it.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Mar 11, 2008)

outdoorsman101 said:
			
		

> "There's also some HUGE trees on my land and in the neighbouring forest. Would it be possible to actually put some plants in those trees? I'm physically fit and can climb like a monkey."
> 
> I know there aren't any treetop grows here (yet) but I know there are some threads on treetop growing at rollitup.. search "treetop". I have some perfect trees for it at my house and am considering it too



I made all the threads on rollitup.org on treetop growing.....im da treetop master yooo!!


----------



## Nova (Mar 12, 2008)

SALTROCK said:
			
		

> IMO I believe that 70% of med lic holders are false claims of sickness just to smoke. And I can attest to two positive experiences with MJ, is it does relax me and makes me feel good and if I had a hangover it makes me feel alot better. But if I had a chest cold and smoked through the whole sickness it would take me along time to recover. Now I dont have any terminal sickness like cancer or any of the other sicknesses it supposedly helps. I imagine it probably would help relieve the pain to some extent to make it tolerable.
> 
> IMO these dispensaries are way over charging for MJ, I myself have purchased on the street many of times and for the quality of weed I was getting it was 50 an 1/8th, now for that same weed I pay 75-80 an 1/8th. I understand taxes and payroll and all that stuff, but these guys are making a killing. So if you have anyone to rip apart, I think it should be these dispensaries/legal drug houses and the government/state. I mean for the most part these dispensaries are purchasing MJ from non-government growers, so to me that seems illegal .
> 
> ...


 
Well said SALT!

Dispenseries, where im at, are illegal. I believe most are, as you would have to have an adequate amount of processed mj to sell, and laws where im from strictly dictate how much you can have, weight wise, and it wouldnt be enough to supply anymore than say 3-4 habitual users...

Im totally in agreement with selling for profit, even if it is legal in our locale, it is still illegal higher up, so we all take the necessary risks. If youre the one taking the risk, youre the one that should come out on top. Its like when ya pulled a "Hey Mr! Will ya buy us booze?" in highschool. You only wanted an 18pack of brew, which was less than $20, but you handed the guy a $20 anyways and never expected to get the change back. Its his by right cuz he took the risk of buyin it for ya!

Ya, alot of people get cards just to grow, its a system. People abuse the welfare system too, its all part of the system. People abuse the judiciary system too, look who many people are wrongly convicted or those who should be convicted and arent all because of some stupid crap. Thats how these work, but realizing there are those who find more comfort in life smokin to help their ailments gives some validity to mj. Everyone either smokes for the feeling, relaxation, to cure pain, etc...we all have our own reasons why we do it. Bottom line is, we all use mj medicinally to cure whatever ailments we have, whether it be a long day at work, to people with eating disorders or cataracts, *its all used to help the individual find a better quality of life!*

It's just that this grow seems unrealistic and blown out of proportions! Im no high-horse kind of guy, just thought the idea of someone tryin to grow 100+ plants for the first time was extreme. Easy or not.....

Nova

Im not posting in this thread anymore, im done, im gonna go toke and every puff puff is gonna be for all you bruddahs, and sistas if we have some round!


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is the bottom line.. This site was established, and has been a place for "personal" grows and for persons to learn to grow for THEMSELVES. As long as "I'm" on this site, it will remain so. If MarP' would like to make a 'change' here, it's *his* house.
 Commercial grows/growers have _always_ been discouraged here. Large grows attract unecessary attention..  Above and beyond any medical provisions, the Feds have drawn a line, set a limit, on the number of plants before they get involved. 100 is that magic number.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice views pointed out everywhere but i think its a bit naive to say that no one uses medical marijuana for pain at all lol. I know many user who pretty much if they don't use it they don't eat. So  i see there are many mixed feelings on the topic but to say everybody just jumped on a band wagon to get stoned with less hassle lol very naive to say that in my opinion.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2008)

I do not advocate large scale growing, because with large scale growing comes big money and big risks. You have to be prepared to do "certain things" to survive in that game. You will deal with people who owe you money. There is no legal way to retrieve your money so you need to use other ways. If you want to live that type of life you have to become a certain type of person, otherwise you will not survive. You cannot be seen to be a pushover. It's this violence that ruins everything for us. Because it is illegal, it is a magnet for scumbags to make money. 

If you're growing enough for yourself and some friends, what's the harm in that ? You'll never be rich, but you'll never be broke. I believe that growing mj primarily for money as a product takes the good out of it. 

I don't use mj for medical reasons myself, just to get high and relax. It does helps my sleepless nights though. Don't really care whether that would be classed as medicinal or not. I don't need to justify why I use it, yet everytime I drink alcohol and have a hangover, I feel lousy, and ask "why did I do this to myself again?"

Anyway guys, my mind has just hitten a blank. I put it down to to this brain freeze Hollands Hope I am smoking for my imaginary illnesses :rofl: 

Peace ... RBH


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I do not advocate large scale growing, because with large scale growing comes big money and big risks. You have to be prepared to do "certain things" to survive in that game. You will deal with people who owe you money. There is no legal way to retrieve your money so you need to use other ways. If you want to live that type of life you have to become a certain type of person, otherwise you will not survive. You cannot be seen to be a pushover. It's this violence that ruins everything for us. Because it is illegal, it is a magnet for scumbags to make money.
> 
> If you're growing enough for yourself and some friends, what's the harm in that ? You'll never be rich, but you'll never be broke. I believe that growing mj primarily for money as a product takes the good out of it.
> 
> ...



Some more narrow minded thoughts.

Your stereotyping things like the government does.

They say everyone that smokes weed is bad or whatever, your just passing that on to people who grow for profit.

None of what you just said applies to me.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

I think you need to stop confusing street corner dealers and profit growers, the two are not the same thing.


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> I think you need to stop confusing street corner dealers and profit growers, the two are not the same thing.


Morning widow  glad to see you 
  You may be "the exception", but "most" big, commercial grows are associated with gangs, thugs, 'street corner dealers' and organized criminal rings. Call it "narrow minded" if you like. The general public has a narrow minded view..wether you agree or not. I see it everyday in the news. We aren't going to change the public opinion of "pot smokers", medical or not, by condoning/supporting the commercial drug dealers. 
..This is NOT the profile that we wish to convey here...


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, seeing as everyone is bringing up their back pains and whatever.

Lets take a quick look at my situation and the way it works for me.

Years ago, i was totally legit, didn't grow, working as an estate agent earning around 60k usd per year.  I was young I had my own house and was just expecting my second child, life couldn't be any better for a guy of my age.

After many years in the industry of working my nuts off hard for someone elses gain and getting very little compensation for my work in contrast, I decided it would be good, if I could go out and have my own business.

So I did my reaserching and checked around, i realised what I wanted to do.  I wanted to have my own business teaching people how to drive cars.

The training to do this cost me 6800usd, once I had completed this I would be offered my own business on a franchise with the largest driving school in the uk.

Because of the training schedule it was impossible to work for 5 months until i was in a situation where I had passed enough exams to become a trainee instructor.

I started working on the franchise and things were going well.  The prices were set at around 48usd per hour.  The franchise fee was your first 15 hours, which accumulated to about 750usd per week, every week no matter what.  I even had to supply my own petrol, so it worked out that I had to work 22 hours before I would even start to make a profit.

This went fine for a few months, until the work dried up, I hadn't completely finished paying off the debts I accumulated while training.

For 10 weeks I was promised it would pick up while only doing around 7 or 8 hours worth of lessons a week.  So for 10 weeks I went to work with hope while paying to be there, giving driving lessons just to cover my costs.

Gradually i sank, i lost my house, i lost everything apart from my family luckily.

With this it came to the situation where, if I didn't clear these debts off I would never be able to buy or rent a property, I could only do it privately with scumbag landlords.

The only way for me to fix this problem that I have caused for my family is for me to grow and get as much money as possible in the short time i'm at this residence where i am able to grow to clear off all my debts so that I can get back to real life.

I've always been a toker since the age of 15, i've been pretty heavy, i've paid as much as 140$ a week religiously to keep that habit alive.

Whats wrong with wanting to get a bit of that money back from the weed that has cost me so much in my life.

So, I know one guy, one guy, who will take any amount for cash, i only see this guy.

I don't get owed money, i get paid there and then and the money just goes straight into the debt pile.

I know the risks I run and if this fails I lose my family, i've already lost everything else so I gotta go with it and live with it every day.

So before you start putting shadows over us, don't be so stereotypical.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2008)

> Some more narrow minded thoughts.


Don't think so


> Your stereotyping things like the government does.


Not at all, all I am saying is that in "most" cases with large scale production, somebody is getting hurt somewhere along the line. The government is correct. Because they have made it illegal they have caused the problem.


> [They say everyone that smokes weed is bad or whatever, your just passing that on to people who grow for profit.


No ... just the large scale criminals who use violence. I wasn't talking to you when I replied to this thread. I was talking to the author. Here is a guy that is getting into growing for profit. Knows nothing about it, knows nobody. Who is he going to go to sell his weed ? You may be growing for profit and not be involved in violence but how long has it taken you to build these safe contacts, years probaly.


> None of what you just said applies to me.


As I said above I wasn't talking directly to you, but giving advice to the "newbie" who wants to go "big time". You're honestly going to tell him to go for it ?


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2008)

> I've always been a toker since the age of 15, i've been pretty heavy, i've paid as much as 140$ a week religiously to keep that habit alive.


Two wrongs, don't make a right... 
  Everyones situation is different, unique to the individual. You keep useing the "sterotype" term. THAT is an issue that we would like to do away with. Big commercial grows, only serve to "support" that stereotyping, not relieve it.. IMO.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 12, 2008)

Keep it nice n polite in here. thx.
:48:


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Don't think so
> 
> Not at all, all I am saying is that in "most" cases with large scale production, somebody is getting hurt somewhere along the line. The government is correct. Because they have made it illegal they have caused the problem.
> 
> ...



It's not my job to be someones dad, the dude got 500 acres of land so he's clearly not 16, so I would say he was a big enough boy to look out for himself.

If the dude wants to go through with it, i'm not going to press him for details on who he's going to sell it to or whatever, thats not my business.

If he wants to do it, then yeah, sure,

It will either fail or succeed, if it succeeds great, if not, then its down to bad planning and doing it the wrong way and he should have got more educated before getting involved, so his own fault, its not my job to police people and make sure their ethics are good.

He just said I wanna grow 100+ plants cus I have a lot of land can someone please tell me what i'll be getting myself into, I don't even remember him saying he was going to sell to be honest and not in the way your pressuming he will.


For an outdoor grower, you get one session per year, thats it, if you don't take it indoors what you grow has to last you a year.

So yes your being stereotypical and instantly judging this guy instead of just giving him facts and asking him any questions you feel needed to be answer to satisfy you about the way he would be growing and possibly selling, we don't know on that part.

I've been on loads of mj sites, and a theme is always constant, people hate the way everyone is set against pot smokers/growers, that they tarnish us all with the same brush when all we doing is sitting at home having a toke not hurting anyone.

To come to a site where people are doing this to their own without asking questions is amazing.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok so here it is.

I don't completely believe that everyone out there on a med license is faking it, and that it does cure their pains without the negative side effects.

So, I'll do a deal with you and anyone of you medical growers on this page, 

I will not automatically judge, because I don't anyway that you are faking it, I don't even go into details for if or why you have a card.

So do us the same respect and agree that not everyone who grows for profit is gonig to be breaking legs so lets just think about the growing. 

If someone has 1 lst plant in a pc case or 500 in a house or whatever, we all have something to add about the growing of the plants and thats what matters.  The other opinions just make it ugly.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> nice views pointed out everywhere but i think its a bit naive to say that no one uses medical marijuana for pain at all lol. I know many user who pretty much if they don't use it they don't eat. So  i see there are many mixed feelings on the topic but to say everybody just jumped on a band wagon to get stoned with less hassle lol very naive to say that in my opinion.



No more naive than thinking everyone who grows for profit is going to be breaking legs to get his money back.

I was just making a point on how it feels to be on the end of some stereotyping.


----------



## HGB (Mar 12, 2008)

people who grow to SELL to med patients make me puke

anyone who sells to a cancer patient with little time left on earth is nothing but a low down thug in my book....


where's the compassion for your fellow man?


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

HGB said:
			
		

> people who grow to SELL to med patients make me puke
> 
> anyone who sells to a cancer patient with little time left on earth is nothing but a low down thug in my book....
> 
> ...



I was just at a forum where a guy from cali had a med license his limit was 3 lbs in any form, last year he grew 20lbs in his garden, he planned to sell it all to med patients.

When the time came he could only get 2k a pound because of the market being flooded, he wanted 4k a pound so he didn't sell any, he put it in jars and buried it in his garden until a time where it would be worth more.

Heres your compasion bro, comes free with every med script.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2008)

> he put it in jars and buried it in his garden until a time where it would be worth more.



I hope it goes mouldy.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

I've created a poll, i'd like to see the results

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23605


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I hope it goes mouldy.


..or an earthquake gets it! 
but that is exactly the scenario that I spoke about earlier. "going beyond the legal parimiters".. under the guise of medical supply..
  a "flooded" market is good!... who does that guy think he is.. OPEC?..LOL


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

Not sure if this will all go in one post or not so in a minute hick i may ask you to merge them.


A Historical timeline of cannabis

*900 - 1000*
		Scholars debate the pros and cons of eating hashish. Use spreads throughout Arabia.

*1090 - 1256*
		In Khorasan, Persia, Hasan ibn al-Sabbah, the Old Man of the Mountain, recruits followers to commit  		assassinations...legends develop around their supposed use of hashish. These legends are some  		of the earliest written tales of the discovery of the inebriating powers of Cannabis and the supposed  		use of Hashish.

*Early 12th Century*
		Hashish smoking very popular throughout the Middle East.

*12th Century*
		Cannabis is introduced in Egypt during the reign of the Ayyubid dynasty on the occasion of the  		flooding of Egypt by mystic devotees coming from Syria. (M.K. Hussein 1957 - Soueif 1972)

*1155 - 1221*
		Persian legend of the Sufi master Sheik Haidar's of Khorasan's personal discovery of Cannabis  		and it's subsequent spread to Iraq, Bahrain, Egypt and Syria. Another of the ealiest written narratives  		of the use of Cannabis as an inebriant.

*13th Century*
		The oldest monograph on hashish, Zahr al-'arish fi tahrim al-hashish, was written. It has since  		been lost.

*13th Century*
		Ibn al-Baytar of Spain provides a description of psychaoctive Cannabis.

*13th Century*
		Arab traders bring Cannabis to the Mozambique coast of Africa.

*1231*
		Hashish introduced to Iraq in the reign of Caliph Mustansir (Rosenthal 1971)

*1271 - 1295*
		Journeys of Marco Polo in which he gives second-hand reports of the story of Hasan ibn al-Sabbah  		and his "assassins" using hashish. First time reports of Cannabis have been brought  		to the attention of Europe.

*1378*
		Ottoman Emir Soudoun Scheikhouni issues one of the first edicts against the eating of hashish.

*1526*
		Babur Nama, first emperor and founder of Mughal Empire learned of hashish in Afghanistan. 

*1549*
		Angolan slaves brought cannabis with them to the sugar plantations of northeastern Brazil. They  		were permitted to plant their cannabis between rows of cane, and to smoke it between harvests.

*mid 16th Century*
		The epic poem, Benk u Bode, by the poet Mohammed Ebn Soleiman Foruli of Baghdad, deals allegorically  		with a dialectical battle between wine and hashish.

*17th Century*
		Use of hashish, alcohol, and opium spreads among the population of occupied Constantinople.

*1606-1632*
		French and British cultivate Cannabis for hemp at their colonies in Port Royal (1606), Virginia  		(1611), and Plymouth (1632).

*Late 17th Century*
		Hashish becomes a major trade item between Central Asia and South Asia.

*1798*
		Napoleon discovers that much of the Egyptian lower class habitually uses hashish (Kimmens 1977).  		He declares a total prohibition. Soldiers returning to France bring the tradition with them.

*19th Century*
		Hashish production expands from Russian Turkestan into Yarkand in Chinese Turkestan.

*1809*
		Antoine Sylvestre de Sacy, a leading Arabist, reveals the etymology of the words "assassin"  		and "hashishin".

*1840*
		In America, medicinal preparations with a Cannabis base are available. Hashish available in Persian  		pharmacies.

*1843*
		Le Club des Hachichins, or Hashish Eater's Club, established in Paris.

*c.1850*
		Hashish appears in Greece.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

*1856*
		British tax ganja and charas trade in India.

*1870 - 1880*
		First reports of hashish smoking on Greek mainland.

*c. 1875*
		Cultivation for hashish introduced to Greece.

*1877*
		Kerr reports on Indian ganja and charas trade.

*1890*
		Greek Department of Interior prohibits importance, cultivation and use of hashish.

*1890*
		Hashish made illegal in Turkey.

*1893 - 1894*
		The India Hemp Drugs Commission Report is issued.

*1893 - 1894*
		70,000 to 80,000 kg of hashish legally imported into India from Central Asia each year.

*1906*
		Pure Food and Drug Act is passed, regulating the labelling of products containing Alcohol, Opiates,  		Cocaine, and Cannabis, among others. The law went into effect Jan 1, 1907.

*Early 20th Century*
		Hashish smoking very popular throughout the Middle East.

*1915 - 1927*
		Cannabis begins to be prohibited for nonmedical use in the U.S., especially in SW states.

*1920*
		Metaxus dictators in Greece crack down on hashish smoking.

*1920s*
		Hashish smuggled into Egypt from Greece, Syria, Lebanon, Turkey, and Central Asia.

*1926*
		Lebanese hashish production peaks after World War I until prohibited in 1926.

*1928*
		Recrational use of Cannabis is banned in Britain.

*1920s - 1930s*
		High-quality hashish produced in Turkey near Greek border.

*1930*
		Yarkand region of Chinese Turkestan exports 91,471 kg of hashish legally into the Northwest Frontier  		and Punjab regions of India.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

*1930s*
		Legal taxed imports of hashish continue into India from Central Asia.

*1934 - 1935*
		Chinese government moves to end all Cannabis cultivation in Yarkand and charas traffic from Yarkand.  		Both licit and illicit hashish production become illegal in Chinese Turkestan.

*1936*
		Propaganda film "Reefer Madness" made to scare American youth away from using Cannabis.

*1937*
		Cannabis made federally illegal in the U.S. with the passage of the Marihuana Tax Act.

*1938*
		Supply of hashish from chinese Turkestan nearly ceases.

*1940s*
		Greek hashish smoking tradition fades.

*1941*
		Indian government considers cultivation in Kashmir to fill void of hashish from Chinese Turkestan.

*1941 - 1942*
		Hand-rubbed charas from Nepal is choicest hashish in India during World War II.

*1945*
		Legal hashish consumption continues in India.

*1945 - 1955*
		Hashish use in Greece flourishes again.

*1950s*
		Hashish still smuggled into India from Chinese Central Asia.

*1950s*
		Moroccan government tacitly allows kif cultivation in Rif Mountains.

*1962*
		First hashish made in Morocco.

*1963*
		Turkish police seize 2.5 tons of hashish.

*1965*
		First reports of C. afghanica use for hashish production in northern Afghanistan.

*1965*
		Mustafa comes to Ketama in Morocco to make hashish from local kif.

*1966*
		The Moroccan government attempts to purge kif growers from Rif Mountains.

*1966*
		England win the World Cup.

*1967*
		"Smash", the first hashish oil appears. Red Lebanese reaches California.

*Late 1960s - Early 1970s*
		The Brotherhood popularizes Afghani hashish.

*1970 - 1973*
		Huge fields of Cannabis cultivated for hashish production in Afghanistan. Last years that truly  		great afghani hashish is available.

*1972*
		The Nixon-appointed Shafer Commission urged use of cannabis be re-legalized, but their recommendation  		was ignored. Medical research continues.

*Early 1970s*
		Lebanese red and blonde hashish of very high-quality exported. The highest quality Turkish hashish  		from Gaziantep near Syria appears in western Europe.

*Early 1970s*
		Afghani hashish varieties introduced to North America for sinsemilla production. Westerners bring  		metal sieve cloths to Afghanistan. Law enforcement efforts against hashish begin in Afghanistan.

*1973*
		Nepal bans the Cannabis shops and charas (hand-rolled hash) export.

*1973*
		Afghan government makes hashish production and sales illegal. Afghani harvest is pitifully small.

*1975*
		FDA establishes Compassionate Use program for medical marijuana.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

*1976 - 1977*
		Quality of Lebanese hashish reaches peak.

*1978*
		Westerners make sieved hashish in Nepal from wild Cannabis.

*Late 1970s*
		Increasing manufacture of "modern" Afghani hashish. Cannabis varieties from Afghanistan  		imported into Kashmir for sieved hashish production.

*1980s*
		Morocco becomes one of, if not the largest, hashish producing and exporting nations.

*1980s*
		"Border" hashish produced in northwestern Pakistan along the Afghan border to avoid  		Soviet-Afghan war.

*Early 1980s*
		Quality of Lebanese hashish declines.

*1983 - 1984*
		Small amounts of the last high-quality Turkish hashish appear.

*1985*
		Hashish still produced by Muslims of Kashgar and Yarkland (NW China).

*1986*
		Most private stashes of pre-war Afghani hashish in Amsterdam, Goa, and America are nearly finished.

*1987*
		Moroccan government cracks down upon Cannabis cultivation in lower eleations of Rif Mountains.

*1988*
		DEA administrative law Judge Francis Young finds after thorough hearings that marijuana has clearly  		established medical use and should be reclassified as a prescriptive drug. His recommendation  		is ignored.

*1993*
		Cannabis eradication efforts resume in Morocco.

*1994*
		Heavy fighting between rival Muslim clans continues to upset hashish trade in Afghanistan.

*1994*
		Border hashish still produced in Pakistan.

*1995*
		Introduction of hashish-making equipment and appearance of locally produced hashish in Amsterdam  		coffee shops.

*Oct 23, 2001*
		Britain's Home Secretary, David Blunkett, proposes relaxing the classification of cannabis from  		a class B to class C. As of June 10, 2002, this has not taken effect.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

Marijuana being illegal is a more recent thing, as you can see from the timeline it has been openly used for centuries.

What would be good is if we went for all out legalization, its a plant for christ sake, if it was totally legal and anyone could grow it, it would no longer have any value, the drug crime would be reduced and dealers for pot would have no place.

This is what we should be pushing for

If the medical element is continually pushed then eventually the drug will end up in the hands of the big pharmaceutical companies in the shape of a pill, as describe in my poll.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with everything you say above widow, but the FACT of the matter is that it is illegal now.

It is sold on the black market and as we all know, this attracts unsavoury characters who may not have the same peaceful attitudes as you. They are the ones that control the street drugs.

The majority of people into selling for money are not good people. The majority give the good minority a bad name. 

I didn't make this the case, and don't like it, but that's the way it is.

If it's legalized, and if you didn't want to take a pill, you wouldn't have to. You'd be able to grow freely.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

but if it goes down the medical road and you better believe 100% that the pharmaceutical companies are working on it right now, if that pill comes out that will be the only medically available thing.  Growing allowance will be removed.

Considering how many med patients and how many tokers and growers there are around the world and there are very very many, why are we letting these small minded few dictate to us.

It's a plant it used to be legal, and at one point if you had over a set amount of land in this country you were required to grow it.

People have stood up for themselves to get other laws passed we just can't seem to unite for this, some scared of getting busted others not wanting it to be legal because they know they would be out of a job.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2008)

It needs to be legalised outright, not just medically.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 12, 2008)

hey that little history lesson is a little off topic for this guy. hes not getting the help he was expecting now is he?


----------

